# Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen



## MarcusS. (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 neuen Brandungsruten. Derzeit Fische ich diese Daiwa hier. 

http://m.ebay.de/itm/DAIWA-SENSOR-S...50G-CARBON-COMPOSITE-/381331307524?nav=SEARCH

Gesucht werden höherwertige Ruten (Budget beträgt ca. 200€) da ich denke das sich die Wurfweite und die Bisserkenung doch wesentlich verbessern. 
Über Meinungen von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen. Hier ein Auswahl an Ruten die ich in der engeren Auswahl habe. 

http://m.ebay.de/itm/QUANTUM-SMART-MOTION-SURF-BRANDUNGSRUTE-420-/231398572022?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.de/itm/PENN-SQUADRON-...-RUTE-ROD-SALZWASSER-/381101743063?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.de/itm/DAIWA-EMCAST-B...IONARROLLE-ECS1403FS-/331483267659?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.de/itm/MITCHELL-PRIVI...-BRANDUNGSRUTE-4-50M-/380707785834?nav=SEARCH

Mfg Marcus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## degl (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Hi Marcus,

zumindest die Daiwa Emcast konnte ich im Laden mal im zusammengesteckten Zustand begrabbeln und fand die für die "100€-Klasse" als recht angenehm und auf jeden Fall ne deutliche Verbesserung zu deinen derzeitigen Ruten.

Pers. glaube ich aber, das alle deine Favoriten gute "Mittelklassebrandungsruten" sind.........machst mit keiner wirklich was verkehrt

gruß degl


----------



## MarcusS. (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Hallo degl, 

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  wie verhält sich das beim werfen mit diesen "weichen" Ruten? Meine derzeitigen sind im Vergleich dazu steife Stöcker. Bedarf es hier viel Übung? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Moin, Moin.

Eine sehr gute Rute um die 100 Euro ist auch die QUANTUM BAY WALKER SURF. Kostet zwar mehr als die Smart Surf, ist aber auch besser für weitere Würfe geeignet.

Beachte aber, dass allein die Rute nicht mehr Wurfweite bringt. Die Wurftechnik muß auch vorhanden sein. Mit einem normalen Überkopfwurf wirst Du die Ruten auch nicht viel weiter als 100m werfen.

Einige im Bord schreiben immer: "200 Gramm und voll durchziehen". Das ist völliger Blödsinn. Ohne die entsprechende Wurftechnik für Brandungsruten läuft weitenmäßig gar nichts. Da können die Jungs durchziehen wie sie wollen.

Außerdem wirst Du, gerade bei ruhigen Bedingungen, am Anfang wahrscheinlich eine schlechtere Bißausbeute haben, da die Fische bei den harten Ruten schneller Widerstand spüren. Du mußt Dich also darauf einstellen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MarcusS. (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Wieso harte Ruten? Die neuen werden doch wesentlich weicher sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Ich habe damit die Quantum Bay Walker gemeint.

Wenn Dir Wurfeiten um die 100m ausreichen, dann sind die weicheren Ruten richtig für Dich. Wenn Du aber mind. 120m oder weiter werfen willst, dann stoßen die weicheren Ruten einfach an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Roter Piranha (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Ich Fische die shimano ex diaflash in 200 und 250g ,   Gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen. Aber wenn es dir um die bisserkennung geht bei harten Ruten, so ist dein Problem sehr schnell geklärt.
Ich Fische bei keinen / oder wenig Wind, wenn die Bisse eh vorsichtig sind, mit 2 umgebauten stippen als bissanzeiger.  Einfach 2 billige 4 Meter stippen gekauft,  einen DrahtKleiderbügel dafür zerschneiden und zurecht biegen, und zusammen mit Einen knicklichthalter an der Spitze befestigen fertig.  Der zeigt dir jeden zupfer an,und die Fische spüren den widerstand der stippe nicht.  #h


----------



## degl (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Hallo degl,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  wie verhält sich das beim werfen mit diesen "weichen" Ruten? Meine derzeitigen sind im Vergleich dazu steife Stöcker. Bedarf es hier viel Übung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Also die von dir verwendeten Ruten bestehen aus einem "Glasfaser-Kohlefasergemisch" sie sind mit Sicherheit weicher, als z.B. die Daiwa Emcast, wo der Kohlefaseranteil sehr viel höher ist um Gewicht zu sparen und den Blank insgesamt mehr "Rückrad" zu verschaffen..................

Und einfach so weiter werfen ist auch nicht......ein wenig Übung gehört auch dazu..........ist aber kein wirkliches Problem..........

Und auch Bleie mit 150gr. lassen sich auf Weite bringen

Im direkten Vergleich der Sensor und der Emcast wird dir schnell klar, warum es mit "höherwertigen Ruten" einfach mehr Spass am Wasser macht#6

gruß degl


----------



## MarcusS. (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Ok, danke für die Infos. Ich werde Montag einfach mal zum Angelshop und ein paar Ruten in die Hand nehmen


----------



## Herman Hummerich (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Und als kleine Wurfhilfe!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYTYfuy90c8


Guten Rutsch HH


----------



## doc040 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Ruten in die Hand nehmen wird es nicht bringen! Denn nur so ein wenig hin und her wedeln ist keine Aussage. Wenn du Erkenntnisse haben möchtest, Rolle ran Blei dran und werfen. Anders wird es nichts.  Ein Angelshopbesitzer ,will verkaufen, vergess das nicht.


----------



## MarcusS. (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Hi, ich habe mich jetzt für die Mitchell Avocet in 4,20m entschieden. Am Montag waren sie dann gleich im Einsatz und der erste Eindruck war absolut überzeugend! Alle meine Anforderungen wurden erfüllt! (Wurfeigenschaften, Bisserkenung, Aktion der Rute im Drill) 

Mfg Marcus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Hi Marcus,

Es reißt dir keiner ein Ohr ab ,im Gegenteil...
Wenn du magst,kannst du schreiben wie es gewesen ist!

===> http://http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61470


----------



## Bert62 (18. November 2016)

*Penn squadron surff 423*

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe gestern das erste mal PENN - Brandungsruten (2 Stück) erworben. Es stimmt fasst alles & ich möchte sie eigentlich behalten, aber da gibt es einen Haken: Die Steckverbindungen sind bei BEIDEN dermaßen straff, dass es fast unmöglich ist sie montieren bzw. erst recht zu demontieren. Ist das bei PENN - Ruten normal? Gibt es da einen Trick?  Ich bin schon versucht, dies mit ein wenig Schmiergelpapier zu korregieren.Habt ihr eine bessere Idee oder Erfahrungen?

Danke & Grüße aus Berlin

Bert


----------



## Stefan660 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bert,

ich habe auch 2 Penn Ruten. Die Verbindung ist schön stramm, aber nicht schwergängig. Vielleicht einfach mal richtig reinigen die Verbindungsteile und etwas Silikonspray auftragen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bert62 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Danke für deinen Tip, Stefan, aber das alleine hat nicht geholfen. Mit ganz feinem Schmirgelleinen nachgearbeitet und jetzt ist es perfekt. Ab Samstag sind sie in Schweden zum Quappenangeln im Einsatz. :vik:


----------



## Stefan660 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Neue Brandungsruten gesucht/Erfahrungen*

Das mache ich auch immer so wenn das andere nicht funktioniert.

Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht!!


----------

